# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Tìm người thiết kế mạch mach3 USB

## duyvinh101

Chào các bác. Có bác nào nhận thiết kế bob mach3 giao tiếp usb không ạ. Bác nào nhận làm được ới em nhé.
Sdt 0163795286 tám
Add sdt để có zalo
Email dientuphuonganh1@gmail.com
Giống như 1 số mạch dưới đây ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Bác đi mua sẵn bọn nó bán mạch mach4 về mà dùng.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mach3 usb e thấy chả ngon lành gì. E nghĩ bác ngâm cứu card giao tiếp chi linuxcnc đi ạ. Hihi

----------


## Gamo

Em thấy có dự ớn open-source nè: https://sites.google.com/site/usbresource/downloads

Hình như Robot3T cũng copy từ đây ra

----------

kzam

----------


## duyvinh101

Em dag thấy nhiều bác có nhu cầu dùng mạch này. Nên em hỏi để muốn sx loại mạch này. Các bác thấy bo loại này thế nào ạ. Nếu mà ko ngon lành gì thì em thôi

----------


## kzam

> Em thấy có dự ớn open-source nè: https://sites.google.com/site/usbresource/downloads
> 
> Hình như Robot3T cũng copy từ đây ra


Vậy chỉ cần gắn thêm cái plugin mach3 là xuất ra USB rồi, mỗi tội hơi lằn nhằn hehe

Bác duyvinh có thể táng Planet USB CNC MK2, MK3/4 luôn là ngon  :Smile: )

----------


## duyvinh101

Vấn đề ở đây là em ko thiết kế dc. Có bác nào nhận làm dc ới em

----------


## Ga con

Robot3T có thông báo là mua bản quyền mà anh, thế nên mấy lần báo lỗi họ đều hỗ trợ khắc phục lại. Em thấy hướng đó mới đúng & chuyên nghiệp, mấy món free nên làm diy chơi thôi, kinh doanh không hợp lắm vì nhìn chung khá sơ sài, trong khi nó cần cả hệ thống & cải tiến liên tục (hardware, software, firmware, driver plugin...)

Mấy cái BOB đầu trang toàn loại rẻ tiền, nhiễu hơi bị nhiều có thể phải cải tiến lại mới chạy được. E xài cái bo Eagle đỏ đó lâu lâu nhiễu rớt kết nối thiết bị, nên vứt đâu mất tiêu luôn.

Linux CNC có cụ nhatson làm ròi, món này càng không thể nhanh, nên không nôn nóng được.

Thanks.

----------

haignition

----------


## CKD

Mình có dùng qua BOB USB của 3T, nói chung mạch đơn giản nên việc nhiễu là vấn đề khó mà giải quyết được.
Nhất là nhiễu trên đường truyền của USB thì càng khó giải quyết.

Nói chung trong mục đích sử dụng không chuyên thì giải pháp này Ok, đơn giản, hiệu quả và nhất là không kén máy tính.
Riêng bản của 3T so với Eagle thì.. 3T có một số nhược điểm (như đã trình bày trong một chuyên mục khác mà quên rồi, bạn nào quan tâm thì tìm lại) mà chưa thấy khắc phục.

----------


## Gamo

À, cái driver cho bob USB của Robo3T giờ kiếm ở đâu giờ các cụ? Đợt trước bên Robo3T hứa gửi link down driver qua email mà chờ hoài ko thấy, rồi giờ search trên trang của họ cũng ko thấy luôn

----------


## biết tuốt

Cụ chủ thuê thiết kế để kinh doanh thì không lại đuọc hàng tàu đâu

----------


## katerman

> Cụ chủ thuê thiết kế để kinh doanh thì không lại đuọc hàng tàu đâu


Tại sao lại không bác? bo LTP bác chủ thớt bác ngang giá china anh em đã ủng hộ rồi đó, ra bản USB em cũng ủng hộ.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Ga con

VN làm ăn khá thời vụ, bây giờ còn bán, chứ qua năm cần tìm lại không thấy đâu. Bản thân e cũng làm ngành này rồi nên em cũng đau đầu lắm.

Sản lượng Việt nam bán lẻ tẻ chả ăn thua. Nếu muốn làm thì e nghĩ nên làm những cái xài được bên các ngành khác nữa ấy (như driver step, servo, mạch PLC, biến tần...), chứ chỉ gói gọn trong mấy con máy CNC thì không ăn thua.

Chưa kể một bộ phận khá lớn (trong đó có em) giờ chuyển qua console controller không xài mấy con máy tính nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Tại sao lại không bác? bo LTP bác chủ thớt bác ngang giá china anh em đã ủng hộ rồi đó, ra bản USB em cũng ủng hộ.


ủng hộ là 1 chuyện, còn chuyện dùng tốt mới là quan trọng, China có pán đó là.. gom vốn làm 1 lô roài nghỉ
VN thì ko làm như vậy được

----------


## nhatson

source đầu tiên của mach3 usb plugin em thấy ở đay, mới có phần plugin thôi, triển khai ra MCU phải tự thân rồi
https://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heh...n/NC/Mach3Usb/

1 hướng nữa là plugin chạy ethernet. em thấy cổng này ngon hơn, có người làm xong em nghỉ họ bán source tầm 3000usd mà ko  nhớ link ở đâu, để có time kiếm lại

----------

Ga con, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> À, cái driver cho bob USB của Robo3T giờ kiếm ở đâu giờ các cụ? Đợt trước bên Robo3T hứa gửi link down driver qua email mà chờ hoài ko thấy, rồi giờ search trên trang của họ cũng ko thấy luôn


https://batfun.vn/board-dem-mach3-cong-usb
liên hệ thằng này thử

----------

Gamo

----------


## duyvinh101

Mỗi người có 1 suy nghĩ. Em sẽ làm ra nhiều loại sản phẩm phục vụ cho nhiều nhành khác nhau. Em tin là mình sẽ làm dc. Chỉ còn là vấn đề thời gian ạ. 
Em sẽ cho ra những sản phẩm rẻ hơn trung quốc

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Nam CNC

chiến lược làm ra sản phẩm rẻ hơn china là sai lầm , tất cả các linh kiện đều nhập từ china , làm các mạch điều khiển cùng chức năng china , mà rẻ hơn china thì có khác gì mình ăn xôi bằng người ta ăn phở , nếu ăn xôi cảm thấy thoải mái thì bạn cứ tiến hành , còn mình sẽ tập trung vào sản phẩm đặc trưng giá trị cao phục vụ chính xác nhu cầu khách hàng , những loại mà china không thể làm hàng loạt với giá rẻ... phương án này giúp mình tồn tại và có tích lũy làm cái khác giá trị cao hơn nữa.

Xa thiên đường mà kế bên Trung Quốc là câu nói ông thủ tướng ở Mã Lai dành cho VN , vậy thì phải tìm cách nào đó khôn ngoan mà tồn tại với cha TQ vậy, em vẫn đang làm việc và tồn tại theo hướng này mà em lựa chọn.

----------

Ga con, Hoangdesign, huyquynhbk, VanToan234

----------


## kzam

Dù sao cũng động viên bác duyvinh, nhưng em cũng nhắc bác là bob mach3 bác đang bán 180k/cái còn hàng TQ bán ở VN là 135k/cái ,ko cần phải đấu 1-1 với TQ mà có thể bán những thứ mà hàng TQ ko bán ở VN. Thế mạnh của bác là modify, còn giờ bác í chỉ muốn copy cái bob usb của Eagle, chắc bác nên hỏi mấy anh em điện tử thì may ra.

----------


## duyvinh101

Vâng các bác nói làm em tỉnh ngộ ra nhiều điều ạ. Hiện tại em mới làm nên cũng chưa tìm dc hướng phát triển cho diêng mình. Nên em làm theo lấy ít kinh nghiệm để phát triển về sau ạ
Cũng giống như các bác làm máy tiện hay máy phay thì những sản phẩm đầu làm ra cũng mang tính thử nghiệm Thăm dò thị trường và tích lúy kinh nghiệm
Với giá bán bob trung quốc 135k/ 1 thì em làm chỉ đủ tiền công 1 ngày ạ. Nếu có dây chuyền thì vẫn có dư ạ thưa các bác.
Em xác định làm để lấy kinh nghiệm. Vui với những ngày rảnh rỗi chủ nhật để kiếm thêm

----------


## duyvinh101

Khoảng 1 hoặc 2 tháng nữa e làm cái này với giá thấp nhất cho các bác dùng mong các bác ủng hộ. Làm chơi chơi cho vui ạ

Nhân tiện bác nào biết giá mua  thấp nhất cho em biết với ạ

----------

ktshung, kzam, solero

----------


## biết tuốt

bán buôn mà cứ hạ giá thấp là làm hại người hại mình chứ chả được cái gì cả , hạ giá lấy đâu lãi mà duy trì hoạt động , mấy cái này ae ở VN làm thủ công sản lượng thấp mà cứ học bài của chị na

----------

haignition, hoangmanh, truongkiet

----------


## nhatson

> bán buôn mà cứ hạ giá thấp là làm hại người hại mình chứ chả được cái gì cả , hạ giá lấy đâu lãi mà duy trì hoạt động , mấy cái này ae ở VN làm thủ công sản lượng thấp mà cứ học bài của chị na


quan điểm thì ko có đúng sai , 
tuỳ chiến lược thui ah, trong tình trạng thua kém thì phải áp dụng bài đối thủ có gì ta có đó mà rẻ hơn

trích trong cuốn marketing nào đó của phillips kotler

----------

kzam

----------


## ktshung

> Khoảng 1 hoặc 2 tháng nữa e làm cái này với giá thấp nhất cho các bác dùng mong các bác ủng hộ. Làm chơi chơi cho vui ạ
> 
> Nhân tiện bác nào biết giá mua  thấp nhất cho em biết với ạ


Em sẽ mua ủng hộ bác 1 cái, nếu bác tin mình làm được và có các điều kiện mà người khác không có để làm thì tại sao không?

----------


## ktshung

> chiến lược làm ra sản phẩm rẻ hơn china là sai lầm , tất cả các linh kiện đều nhập từ china , làm các mạch điều khiển cùng chức năng china , mà rẻ hơn china thì có khác gì mình ăn xôi bằng người ta ăn phở , nếu ăn xôi cảm thấy thoải mái thì bạn cứ tiến hành , còn mình sẽ tập trung vào sản phẩm đặc trưng giá trị cao phục vụ chính xác nhu cầu khách hàng , những loại mà china không thể làm hàng loạt với giá rẻ... phương án này giúp mình tồn tại và có tích lũy làm cái khác giá trị cao hơn nữa.
> 
> Xa thiên đường mà kế bên Trung Quốc là câu nói ông thủ tướng ở Mã Lai dành cho VN , vậy thì phải tìm cách nào đó khôn ngoan mà tồn tại với cha TQ vậy, em vẫn đang làm việc và tồn tại theo hướng này mà em lựa chọn.


Chiến lược của bác đúng với tài năng, trí tuệ, sở trường của bác. Lỡ có người họ nhập được nguồn linh kiện rẻ, nhân công rẻ, máy móc rẻ hơn nữa thì sao? ngày xưa em cũng có mấy thằng bạn, khi nó trình bày phương án làm ăn của nó em nghĩ trong đầu: "chết chắc", vậy mà nó vẫn sống, thậm chí giàu có còn em vẫn loèn quèn. Các quốc gia bắt đầu bao giờ cũng chọn con đường sản xuất giá rẻ, từ từ sẽ giảm dần và từ bỏ khi đã giàu có vì không còn nguồn cung lao động giá rẻ, các tiêu chí môi trường ngày càng cao ..v..v.., biết đâu khi đó cơ hội lại đến cho VN, biết đâu bác chủ thớt có tầm nhìn xa hơn của bác thì sao? Chả có cái gì chắc chắn là "sai lầm" cả

----------

kzam

----------


## kzam

Không cần quá rẻ đâu, đắt hơn một chút mà người ta biết Việt Nam làm thì thâm tâm vẫn ủng hộ.

----------


## biết tuốt

> quan điểm thì ko có đúng sai , 
> tuỳ chiến lược thui ah, trong tình trạng thua kém thì phải áp dụng bài đối thủ có gì ta có đó mà rẻ hơn
> 
> trích trong cuốn marketing nào đó của phillips kotler


 quan điểm là ý chí , nếu ý chí đó được đưa ra dựa trên  phân tích đúng thì khi triển khai sẽ đạt kết quả tốt  (1) 
nếu ý chí đó phân tích sơ sài .vv. khi triển khai sẽ dấn đến kết quả xấu (2)
 từ 1 và 2 ta suy ra là có quan điểm đúng và quan điểm sai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 trở lại thực tại với cái mạch bob  nhiều người làm thương mại giờ bỏ gần hết roài , giờ còn vài  cty làm --> lãi suất , sản lượng chả đủ sống , làm thủ công tốn time  , hiệu suất thấp 

giờ bác nào làm thương mại cái máy , lắp , hàn linh kiện tự động bán rẻ hơn tàu thì ngon , họ bán 80t thì bán 75 t được roài 
chứ cái mạch bob có mấy trăm giờ hạ giá nữa  thì 1 tháng phải bán được bao nhiêu cái mới đủ ??

----------


## nhatson

> quan điểm là ý chí , nếu ý chí đó được đưa ra dựa trên  phân tích đúng thì khi triển khai sẽ đạt kết quả tốt  (1) 
> nếu ý chí đó phân tích sơ sài .vv. khi triển khai sẽ dấn đến kết quả xấu (2)
>  từ 1 và 2 ta suy ra là có quan điểm đúng và quan điểm sai 
> 
>  trở lại thực tại với cái mạch bob  nhiều người làm thương mại giờ bỏ gần hết roài , giờ còn vài  cty làm --> lãi suất , sản lượng chả đủ sống , làm thủ công tốn time  , hiệu suất thấp 
> 
> giờ bác nào làm thương mại cái máy , lắp , hàn linh kiện tự động bán rẻ hơn tàu thì ngon , họ bán 80t thì bán 75 t được roài 
> chứ cái mạch bob có mấy trăm giờ hạ giá nữa  thì 1 tháng phải bán được bao nhiêu cái mới đủ ??


cụ khéo lo, việc cũa người mà, mềnh cứ xi en xi, còn mơ ước của người thì mềnh đừng dội nước  :Smile: 
kinh doanh nó là bộ môn khoa học + nghệ thuật nên logic hok lí giải được đâu ợ

----------

solero

----------


## Ga con

> Chiến lược của bác đúng với tài năng, trí tuệ, sở trường của bác. Lỡ có người họ nhập được nguồn linh kiện rẻ, nhân công rẻ, máy móc rẻ hơn nữa thì sao? ngày xưa em cũng có mấy thằng bạn, khi nó trình bày phương án làm ăn của nó em nghĩ trong đầu: "chết chắc", vậy mà nó vẫn sống, thậm chí giàu có còn em vẫn loèn quèn. Các quốc gia bắt đầu bao giờ cũng chọn con đường sản xuất giá rẻ, từ từ sẽ giảm dần và từ bỏ khi đã giàu có vì không còn nguồn cung lao động giá rẻ, các tiêu chí môi trường ngày càng cao ..v..v.., biết đâu khi đó cơ hội lại đến cho VN, biết đâu bác chủ thớt có tầm nhìn xa hơn của bác thì sao? Chả có cái gì chắc chắn là "sai lầm" cả


Dạ hội bọn em cũng nghiên cứu khá sâu vụ này, muốn giàu thì *LÀM* theo 1 trong các phương án sau:
 - 1) Làm hàng chợ, ăn sản lượng, chất lượng với chất xám bỏ ra ít, chủ yếu tìm thị trường/khách hàng (phù hợp với mấy ông có thiên hướng về kinh doanh, năng khiếu thương mại). Hướng này dần dần chuyển sang buôn bán hầu hết.
 - 2) Làm hàng chất lượng cao, số lượng ít, hàm lượng chất xám cao hơn các loại ngoài thị trường. Cái này phù hợp với các ông chuyên sâu, giỏi chuyên môn, sống chết với nghề.
 - 3) Làm hàng độc, chưa có trên thị trường hoặc tạo sóng, tạo ra trào lưu cho xã hội. Cái này chỉ mấy ông lớn lớn có background tốt rồi mới chơi nổi.
 - 4) Đầu tư cho thằng khác  làm, hoặc làm ít đi buôn đồ nhiều. 

Còn các hướng khác thì e thấy lẻ tẻ.

P/S: ngày trước em cũng làm BOB này, cũng chưa gặp phải hàng TQ cạnh tranh nhiều như giờ, BOB của em cũng có nhiều tính năng theo em thấy là hơn hàng chợ TQ bán, nhưng cuối cùng e cũng không làm tiếp, vì nhiều lý do, trong đó không có thời gian đi support khách hàng là lý do chính.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

Rẻ nhiều khi người ta chê dở, doanh nghiệp china giờ toàn mua lại nhãn hiệu âu rồi bán mắc vậy mà dân họ mua ào ào  :Wink:

----------


## truongkiet

> quan điểm thì ko có đúng sai , 
> tuỳ chiến lược thui ah, trong tình trạng thua kém thì phải áp dụng bài đối thủ có gì ta có đó mà rẻ hơn
> 
> trích trong cuốn marketing nào đó của phillips kotler


rẻ hơn rồi ko có lãi thì hít không khí mà sống ah

----------


## nhatson

> rẻ hơn rồi ko có lãi thì hít không khí mà sống ah


người ta nói rẻ thoai mà, sao biết người ta ko có lãi vậy ah>
VS chiến lược đó là quan điểm cá nhân của họ, mình ko đồng ý thì kệ mình thoai mà  :Smile: 
thật ra người ta đâu có hỏi ý kiến mềnh,  người ta chỉ công bố qđịnh của người ta thoai mờ

----------


## duyvinh101

Làm thì phải có lãi chứ các bác. Em nhìn thấy lãi nhiều ấy. Bây giờ em chỉ còn vấn đề về sản lượng làm sao dc nhiều và ko mất thời gian thôi. Hiện giờ em đi làm công ty 8 đến 12h vậy mà em vẫn cứ làm chả lo nghĩ. Kể cả ko lãi nhiều thì cũng ko sao. Cái em thấy là em YÊU NGHỀ và ko bao giờ bị KHUẤT PHỤC

----------

Fusionvie, kzam, solero

----------


## nhatson

> Làm thì phải có lãi chứ các bác. Em nhìn thấy lãi nhiều ấy. Bây giờ em chỉ còn vấn đề về sản lượng làm sao dc nhiều và ko mất thời gian thôi. Hiện giờ em đi làm công ty 8 đến 12h vậy mà em vẫn cứ làm chả lo nghĩ. Kể cả ko lãi nhiều thì cũng ko sao. Cái em thấy là em YÊU NGHỀ và ko bao giờ bị KHUẤT PHỤC


em mua cái tương tự của china có 90k, 70k cũng có  nên tình iu nghề của bác cần phải say đăm hơn nhé
1 2 năm nửa hàng china qua cửa lazara thì sẽ same giá bên china
trah thủ cố gắng nha bác



tính tỉ giá mua bằng thẻ visa đi 3800x 22 = 83600Vnđ

----------

ktshung, kzam

----------


## kzam

> em mua cái tương tự của china có 90k, 70k cũng có  nên tình iu nghề của bác cần phải say đăm hơn nhé
> 1 2 năm nửa hàng china qua cửa lazara thì sẽ same giá bên china
> trah thủ cố gắng nha bác
> 
> 
> tính tỉ giá mua bằng thẻ visa đi 3800x 22 = 83600Vnđ


lazada nó mở rồi, một số bo mạch arduino nó đặt ở Hongkong, freeship đến VN @@

----------


## ktshung

> Dạ hội bọn em cũng nghiên cứu khá sâu vụ này, muốn giàu thì *LÀM* theo 1 trong các phương án sau:
>  - 1) Làm hàng chợ, ăn sản lượng, chất lượng với chất xám bỏ ra ít, chủ yếu tìm thị trường/khách hàng (phù hợp với mấy ông có thiên hướng về kinh doanh, năng khiếu thương mại). Hướng này dần dần chuyển sang buôn bán hầu hết.
>  - 2) Làm hàng chất lượng cao, số lượng ít, hàm lượng chất xám cao hơn các loại ngoài thị trường. Cái này phù hợp với các ông chuyên sâu, giỏi chuyên môn, sống chết với nghề.
>  - 3) Làm hàng độc, chưa có trên thị trường hoặc tạo sóng, tạo ra trào lưu cho xã hội. Cái này chỉ mấy ông lớn lớn có background tốt rồi mới chơi nổi.
>  - 4) Đầu tư cho thằng khác  làm, hoặc làm ít đi buôn đồ nhiều. 
> 
> Còn các hướng khác thì e thấy lẻ tẻ.
> 
> P/S: ngày trước em cũng làm BOB này, cũng chưa gặp phải hàng TQ cạnh tranh nhiều như giờ, BOB của em cũng có nhiều tính năng theo em thấy là hơn hàng chợ TQ bán, nhưng cuối cùng e cũng không làm tiếp, vì nhiều lý do, trong đó không có thời gian đi support khách hàng là lý do chính.
> ...


đó là 4 phương án của bác thôi ạ, những thằng giỏi hơn nó có n+1 cách. Bác đã nhìn thấy chiếc Iphone chưa, trước khi nó ra đời điện thoại đủ kiểu, trượt, gập, xòe ..., khi đó có ai nghĩ làm thế nào mà chiếc điện thoại chỉ 1 nút bấm tồn tại không?

----------


## Ga con

Bác ơi, em chỉ đang nói chuyện LÀM, SẢN XUẤT thôi mà, chứ còn như bác đề cập mảng R&D nó ra cả trăm phương nghìn kế  (đúng nghĩa đen luôn phải tính bằng triệu) nói làm chi. Em đã ghi in bôi đậm vì đã dự phòng bác nói thế ròi mà bác cũng không để ý.

@ bác chủ thớt: cạnh tranh với china kiểu đó chỉ có con đường ..., là bác tự hiểu thôi. Với kiểu làm mấy sản phẩm thường thường, tiền mua linh kiện, mạch in...nói chung là vật tư không, đã cao hơn giá sản phẩm loại hạng 2, 3 bên CN rồi, mấy bác cnc trên này e nghĩ ai cũng thấm cả, cứ lên xem thử sản phẩm đơn giản (như bánh đai răng chẳng hạn) bên CN biết liền à. Có vẻ bác còn trẻ, chưa vướng bận gia đình nhiều nên thấy thời gian còn nhiều với lại chưa đáng giá, chứ bác cứ quy thử tiền thời gian làm mấy cái đó ra tương đương thời gian thuê 1 cô giúp việc theo giờ là biết liền à.

Về làm mạch giống bác trước giờ em trải qua mấy loại như sau, nói chung do nhân lực + trình độ hạn chế, ít liên kết với các cụ khác nên rất ít (đến nhục luôn, huhu):

- Driver: DC servo ngừng sản xuất do em không có thời gian hỗ trợ khách kiểm tra motor + tuning, step thì không cạnh tranh lại do cụ Nhatson mạnh quá  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  (KKK em đùa thôi nhé cụ, lý do chính cũng không có thời gian phát triển).

- Smart home: remote hồng ngoại + wireless: phá sản do Tàu nó làm quá hay, 10-15 năm trước còn mắc chứ khoảng 5 năm nay module nó bán rẻ như cho. Điều khiển qua điện thoại (mấy module như SIM900) thì phá sản toàn tập do Android  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: . Có 2 loại là em làm thành công chút bán được khá nhiều là remote quạt cho ông anh (ổng ép vỏ nhựa), và cái bo nhận hồng ngoại điều khiển các thiết bị trong nhà bằng remote bất kỳ (dạy nó chút), mấy loại này bo mạch trong nhà vẫn còn, cái trò này em kiếm cơm từ lúc chưa ra trường.

- Bo mạch tự động hóa: PLC, datalogger/Acquisition...: không cạnh tranh lại Robot3T  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  (em đùa thôi, sao lại anh Tàu mao, bán bo PCL tương thích Mitsu FX2N, cắm các soft của hãng như GX Developer nó nhận luôn, bo 24MR lần gần đây nhất em tra bên đó giá khoản hơn 200-240k gì đó), Mach3 BOB thì giá mắc ế nên em cũng thôi...

Nói chung dự án về sản xuất bo mạch của em dừng lại hầu hết, do xã hội phát triển lên thôi ạ, thêm 1 cái nữa là thời gian hạn hẹp, khi thời gian đã hạn hẹp e tự chọn cái nào có hiệu quả nhất em làm. Cụ làm em không phản đối, nhưng em chỉ warning cụ chút thôi, hi vọng cụ có thể phát triển cái nào trùng với mấy cái em kể bên trên mà em làm dang dở để em có động lực ủng hộ.

Thanks.

----------

haignition, huyquynhbk, ktshung

----------


## nhatson

> đó là 4 phương án của bác thôi ạ, những thằng giỏi hơn nó có n+1 cách. Bác đã nhìn thấy chiếc Iphone chưa, trước khi nó ra đời điện thoại đủ kiểu, trượt, gập, xòe ..., khi đó có ai nghĩ làm thế nào mà chiếc điện thoại chỉ 1 nút bấm tồn tại không?


lâu lâu nhân loại mới xuất hiện 1 lão steve thaoi cụ ah, ví vs vĩ nhân thì.....

----------


## suu_tam

> em mua cái tương tự của china có 90k, 70k cũng có  nên tình iu nghề của bác cần phải say đăm hơn nhé
> 1 2 năm nửa hàng china qua cửa lazara thì sẽ same giá bên china
> trah thủ cố gắng nha bác
> 
> 
> 
> tính tỉ giá mua bằng thẻ visa đi 3800x 22 = 83600Vnđ


Đi mua lẻ cái dây USB đã mất 30k ở cửa hàng điện thoại, tính 10k ở cửa hàng thường.
Quan điểm của em cái nào mà có sẵn rồi nếu hợp lý thì dùng luôn, đầu óc làm việc khác khỏi mất thời gian.

----------


## Ga con

> lâu lâu nhân loại mới xuất hiện 1 lão steve thaoi cụ ah, ví vs vĩ nhân thì.....


He he chuyện cái điện thoại iphon đó thì có vẻ lão Chop cũng copy của mấy cái touch screen cho plc công nghiệp thôi. Cả cái máy to đùng còn chả cần tới 1 nút cứng nữa (không tính mấy nút chỉnh display), nói chung cũng chả phải thần thánh gì ạ.

Thanks

----------


## nhatson

> He he chuyện cái điện thoại iphon đó thì có vẻ lão Chop cũng copy của mấy cái touch screen cho plc công nghiệp thôi. Cả cái máy to đùng còn chả cần tới 1 nút cứng nữa (không tính mấy nút chỉnh display), nói chung cũng chả phải thần thánh gì ạ.
> 
> Thanks


hehe lão vẫn top 500 cụ ah, 500 trên 7tỉ
apple thì em chả có ấn tượng gì, em thik sản phẩm của pixar thoai

----------


## nhatson

> Đi mua lẻ cái dây USB đã mất 30k ở cửa hàng điện thoại, tính 10k ở cửa hàng thường.
> Quan điểm của em cái nào mà có sẵn rồi nếu hợp lý thì dùng luôn, đầu óc làm việc khác khỏi mất thời gian.


vấn đề là cụ chủ đang đề cập là chiến vs china ở khoản giá cụ ợ. sản phẩm theo chuẩn mực cũ có 4 P
product
promotion
price
place

cụ ấy nói về price thì em nói về price thôi, còn cụ đang nói về place
mà ví dụ cụ ko chính xác lắm nhé, vì nếu chỗ cụ ở ra chỗ 10k tiện hơn thì.. sure là cụ ko ra 30k  :Smile:  , trừ khi 30k nó có thêm gì đóa

nói tới nói lui, cũng sẽ quành về vấn đề phải bán được hàng, có sp ko dễ dàng gì, làm sao để bán nhiều sp lại  là vấn đề khác, từ kenh phân phối, hậu mãi, chính sách giá, chính sách đại lí, quản lí tồn kho....bán hàng thành công là 1 bộ môn nghệ thuật

----------

suu_tam

----------


## biết tuốt

em hiểu cụ nhatson  có ý tốt muốn khích lệ tinh thần khởi nghiệp , tinh thần nội địa hóa sản xuất  dưng mờ mình là cái cốc nước họ là cái thùng phi , họ đổ 1 cái mình lụt luôn à , tìm cái gì mình có lợi thế hơn phát huy thì hơn ....haizz
vấn đề nuôi con gì trồng cây gì

----------


## nhatson

> em hiểu cụ nhatson  có ý tốt muốn khích lệ tinh thần khởi nghiệp , tinh thần nội địa hóa sản xuất  dưng mờ mình là cái cốc nước họ là cái thùng phi , họ đổ 1 cái mình lụt luôn à , tìm cái gì mình có lợi thế hơn phát huy thì hơn ....haizz
> vấn đề nuôi con gì trồng cây gì


cụ chủ chân trpg chân ngoài cũng ko đáng lo lắm ợ

----------


## biết tuốt

> cụ chủ chân trpg chân ngoài cũng ko đáng lo lắm ợ


giờ ai cũng 3 chân ....bốn cẳng cả thoai ợ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
cụ chủ chân trong , ngày làm 8h tối về nhà gioi lắm hàn được 2 cách mạch hết công suất hjhj  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sản xuất nó là hố sâu là cạm bẫy tềnh yêu..................chế cháo   đấy ạ    ....thời gian đó nghiên cứu cái khác đi , biết đâu đấy

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung em bán sự hài lòng cho khách hàng, méo bán sp, méo cần cạnh tranh về giá  :Cool:

----------

Ga con, huynhbacan, huyquynhbk, motogia, suu_tam

----------


## kzam

Luôn có thị trường ngách, những thứ TQ nó quên làm ở VN, các bác cứ để bác duyvinh phấn đấu, nhìn thấy tiêu cực nhiều quá dễ nản lòng. Thời đại nào cũng có cái khó khăn, nên mình cứ đi từ từ. Biết đâu bác Vinh lại thấy con đường khác, góc nhìn và cơ hội mỗi người khác nhau mà  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> He he chuyện cái điện thoại iphon đó thì có vẻ lão Chop cũng copy của mấy cái touch screen cho plc công nghiệp thôi. Cả cái máy to đùng còn chả cần tới 1 nút cứng nữa (không tính mấy nút chỉnh display), nói chung cũng chả phải thần thánh gì ạ.
> 
> Thanks


Cái copy đó thôi chính là thần thánh đó bác, cả bao nhiêu tập đoàn có nhìn thấy để copy đâu. Hai anh cùng nhìn thấy khúc rể cây, một anh chỉ biết chẻ ra đun còn một anh chạm khắc được tuyệt tác thì khoảng cách đó là vô tận ... thần thánh đơn giản thế thôi chứ ko phải phải có 72 phép biến hóa gì đâu ạ

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Chuẩn, lão ktshung có 1 tấm ván, bán được 100tr, bữa nào phải xách cặp ra học hỏi, ganh tỵ quá  :Wink:

----------

huyquynhbk, ktshung

----------


## Ga con

> Cái copy đó thôi chính là thần thánh đó bác, cả bao nhiêu tập đoàn có nhìn thấy để copy đâu. Hai anh cùng nhìn thấy khúc rể cây, một anh chỉ biết chẻ ra đun còn một anh chạm khắc được tuyệt tác thì khoảng cách đó là vô tận ... thần thánh đơn giản thế thôi chứ ko phải phải có 72 phép biến hóa gì đâu ạ


Cái đó mới đúng đó cụ.

Nếu nói về PR em nghĩ Chop đã quá thành công vì làm cho người khác tin rằng nó đột phá. Đó là thành công về mặt thương mại hoàn toàn thuyết phục.

Nếu nói về công nghệ thì phải xem lại các đăng ký bản quyền, nhưng thực sự mấy cái đó dành cho dân kỹ thuật, dân tiêu dùng chả ai quan tâm. Chuyện touch 1 nút cứng đó không phải là lạ vì khoảng 2008 em đã có 1 con PDA O2 rồi, trước đó hàng nội địa Jap cũng đầy.

Ngoài ra làm còn phải tính đến cơ duyên, như cái game con chim chui qua ống đó, thực ra có gì mới lạ đâu, nhưng nó vẫn làm sốt và biến chủ nhân nó thành tỷ phú, trong khi game giống gần y nó đi kèm cái điện thoại motorola e mua 2006 thì biến mất hoàn toàn (chỉ khác mỗi con chim với cái máy bay).

Lão Nhatson đúng là dân R&D chuyên nghiệp, ngâm cứu chính quy có khác, không như bọn em cứ cắm đầu vào làm hùng hục, lúc ngẩng đầu lên thấy đi sai đường mịa nó ròi chỉ có dừng thôi chứ không quay lại kịp  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

haignition, huyquynhbk, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Chuẩn, lão ktshung có 1 tấm ván, bán được 100tr, bữa nào phải xách cặp ra học hỏi, ganh tỵ quá


Gà mỡ thấy tui mô là vô cà khịa nấy, bộ iu nhau lắm hả?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thấy cha kiếm tiền dễ quá thì khoái chứ sao

----------


## truongkiet

chơi như khải silk đi...hahahahha

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thấy cha kiếm tiền dễ quá thì khoái chứ sao


dô nhận code mach3 usb đi kìa ông

----------


## duyvinh101

Các bác ơi. Động viên chút cho e lấy tinh thần làm việc với. Em ít tuổi trẻ người non dạ em chỉ dc mỗi cái là kiên trì không từ bỏ cho dù là khó khăn thế nào. Mất tiền cũng ko sợ ạ. Đây là những bản hàng đầu tay. Cái chính là em lấy kinh nghiệm tay nghề và text con máy gắn linh kiện e tự dáp. Các bác là những người đi trc có gì nhắn nhủ là em rất quý ạ. Đúng là kinh doanh phải có cạnh tranh. Em đang muốn thử sức ạ

----------


## motogia

Hướng nghiệp thì không dám, cũng chẳng dám so kè... nhưng nhận thấy được bác rất yêu, chí ít rất say mê chế tạo. bản thân nhận thấy cái đó hoàn toàn thua kém bác, thế nên giờ vẫn còng lưng với mấy tấm gỗ... hehe. đọc từ đầu đến cưới tại thớt này, ai cũng có ý đúng, đặc biệt là post "nói chung em bán sự hài lòng cho khách hàng, méo bán sp, méo cần cạnh tranh về giá ", thực lòng mà nói, đôi khi cùng một sản phẩm bên A bán đắt hơn bên B một chút, mà em cứ thích mua bên A, ứ thích bên B... sao vậy nhỉ, em cần cái an tâm sử dụng, an tâm về hỗ trợ của người bán.. xong cũng phải tuỳ theo mức kinh phí dám chơi hay không dám chơi mà thui. mức giá thì vô vàn, chất lượng cũng vậy mà..
xong có mấy cái link này, hi vọng bác chủ nhận thấy một chút gì đó . ví dụ thui nhé...

https://www.youtube.com/user/taxicnc/videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFPw3kvAUns&t=55s
http://www.cncroom.com/interface-cards-mach3-mach4

Hàng xóm của chúng ta nhé.
PS: Vui lòng chỉ xem cho vui thôi,  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

> dô nhận code mach3 usb đi kìa ông


Ủa, code gì? ở đâu?

----------


## solero

> Các bác ơi. Động viên chút cho e lấy tinh thần làm việc với. Em ít tuổi trẻ người non dạ em chỉ dc mỗi cái là kiên trì không từ bỏ cho dù là khó khăn thế nào. Mất tiền cũng ko sợ ạ. Đây là những bản hàng đầu tay. Cái chính là em lấy kinh nghiệm tay nghề và text con máy gắn linh kiện e tự dáp. Các bác là những người đi trc có gì nhắn nhủ là em rất quý ạ. Đúng là kinh doanh phải có cạnh tranh. Em đang muốn thử sức ạ


Bác chủ ngâm cứu đơn giản hóa rồi thương mại máy SMT mini đi. Có khi ngách bé nhưng bác đi lại không bị tắc đường.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, TigerHN

----------


## vopminh

Chủ thớt còn trẻ, cứ làm thôi, làm rồi mới lớn nhanh được, nhưng phải nghĩ đến 2, 3 or nhiều hơn phương án thay đổi  đa dạng hoá sản phẩm. Thị trường giờ thay đổi nhanh lắm, mới hôm trước còn ngon ăn, hôm sau thằng khác chơi lô hàng chị na về ngay.
Em đồng ý với bác nào vừa nói là ta ngồi ngẫm vẫn thấy có ngách chị na quên chưa làm cho dân Việt; như thằng bạn em vừa nói em nghe là làm startup là phải cực kỳ hiểu "nỗi đau" của người dùng, mà nỗi đau đó thì có nhiều cách để "xoa dịu" thành ra đừng quá chú trong vào tìm kiếm 1 solution nào đó, mà hãy tìm hiểu kỹ " nỗi đau" của người dùng.

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng thấy món máy gắp linh kiện ngon đó bác chủ

----------


## duyvinh101

Vâng em sẽ ngâm dần ạ. Em dag kẹt vốn nên ko làm dc ngay ạ

----------

